# Favorite MANGA!



## Scylla

i am so, so guilty for being a NANA fan.


----------



## seraphiel

Blame!
Riot
Gunsmith Cats
Stainless Steel Armadillo
Gunnm/Battle Angel
Appleseed
Orion
Eatman
One-Pound Gospel

among others


----------



## Shae

Some of my favorites are:

Full Moon wo Sagashite
Moon Boy
Skip-Beat
Love Attack
Black Bird(a little smutty...)
Gakuen Alice
Magical JxR
Special A

To name a few....:laughing:


----------



## Hocking

Uzumaki - Love Junji Ito, love short stories, love horror short stories, love this story. One of the most perfect endings I have ever read in a work of fiction.
Azumanga Daioh - Used to have all of these but they are at an ex-boyfriend's house. I keep meaning to get them back and then forgetting...? Very charming.
Monster (Pluto, 20th Century Boys... heck, anything by Naoki Urasawa) - This guy can write. And draw. And makes his characters fascinatingly and beautifully human.
BioMeat - Horror manga about meat biting back, what's not to like?
Parasyte - Really bizarre. Love the monster designs.
Mars - Very occasionally, I am a sucker for romance stories. This is one of them.
XXX Holic - The end has gotten kind of rambly, but I'm all for horrible supernatural buddy adventures.
Dragon Head - Claustrophobic, intense, wonderful.
Death Note - Complex story, great art and characters. I don't feel shy about recommending this one.
Pokemon (Toshiro Ono) - For the art and world-building, first one I ever read.
I read (or used to read) a lot of manga, but never watched much anime. I'm a sucker for comics, wherever they hail from.


----------



## prism

Shae said:


> Moon Boy


I thought this series was completely unknown, lol. c: I'm glad there are other fans of it out there.


----------



## Briggs

haha...growing up in an Italian neighborhood...I thought this meant: favorite food :tongue:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

ginz said:


> xxxHolic
> 
> claymore
> 
> quote]
> 
> Love it! I've seen the anime, and I've read the manga. Clare!


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Ocelotte said:


> Level E is quite a fun, whimsical read.
> 
> I do like Berserk, and feel alternately charmed and disturbed by it.
> 
> Kaori Yuki's Godchild series is one of my favourites as well.
> 
> There aren't very many manga I like, to be honest... Could anyone recommend something philosophical, morally thematic and/ psychological? There are so many titles out there I'm not sure where exactly to begin.


I'm guessing that if you want an anime, that you should watch: Eureka 7 and Claymore
If you're going to read manga, then do Claymore. Eureka 7's manga ending made me depressed, and it was originally created in anime form.


----------



## εmptε

*Airgear <)
B.Reaction! 
Doubt 
Deadman Wonderland 
Mirai Nikki
*


----------



## MissxRae

I'm a Naruto geek lol :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

knght990 said:


> Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind



x2

I haven't seen all that many but what I have seen this is my fav. I woke up the next morning thinking about it and was basically "wow".


----------



## magentaalchemist13

Fruits Basket
Negima!?
Fairy Tail


----------



## Veritechno

Azumanga Daioh 
Is this a Zombie
Yotsuba&


----------



## Veritechno

Stripe said:


> ^
> This.
> 
> Also, a few friends of mine seem to think that Code Geass is the greatest thing since sliced bread, and everything I've learned about it thus far seems to indicate that it's pretty awesome, but I've yet to actually order any of the volumes, so I'm not so sure if I could make such a claim myself.


This was also pretty true for Madoka Magica. At firss I thought it would just be another typical magical girl series.....
.....I was wrong...

My advice, watch it. No questions, just watch it if you haven't already.


----------



## RandomNote

One piece
bleach 
baki series
History's strongest disciple kenichi
Toriko
Soul eater

Just to name some.


----------



## Jouralie

It's hard to list favourites, but here are some I've enjoyed: Sayonara, Zetsubou Sensei. Currently reading Aku no Hana, Oyasumi Punpun and Umibe no Onnanoko. Back in the day I used to read Naruto, but I haven't in years. Other good classics include Sailor Moon and Paradise Kiss.


----------



## Doom

Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Minami-ke
Berserk
Yotsuba!

I need to read Aria at some point, the Anime is a masterpiece.


----------



## peabrane

One Piece
Fullmetal Alchemist
Hunter x Hunter
Magi: The Labyrinth of Magic
Natsume Yuujinchou
Great Teacher Onizuka
Angel Sanctuary


----------



## Lycrester

Wolf Guy and anything from Yoshihara Yuki.


----------



## Antipode

I've never read a manga before, but if I were going to, I'd want to read Fullmetal Alchemist.


----------



## Alexis89

kirakishou said:


> Oh damn I didn't know this, what was the cause of Death?


 She died of a rare form of cancer. She'd taken a break from the manga due to illness prior to.


----------



## kirakishou

Blah, what a shame. I swear any good Manga is either unlicensed or incomplete somehow. 
This endlessly bugs me.


----------



## CaptainQuirk

I'd have to say my favorite is Shingeki no Kyojin. I love how the author puts so much thought into each of the characters and their reactions. I can look back and say "Oh! I know why they're making that face. I never noticed that before."


----------



## Noir

Is Pandora Hearts a good read?


----------



## Multivariate

What's a good mature manga for someone who's never read any manga before? I've watched some anime. Berserk was appreciated.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Read Love / Death Manga - Read Love / Death Online at MangaTown.com 

I'm reading this as of 5 minutes ago. I'm having a blast.


----------



## Pyriz

Used to be strictly anime about a year ago, but now it's quite the opposite. 

A few of my favorites are:

One Piece
Hunter X Hunter (probably my all time favorite)
Terra Formars (Would highly recommend to anyone who's really into horror/sci fi and action. It's pretty brutal)
One Punch Man
Boku no Hero Academia (pretty generic Shounen, only it's extremely well-written, which really separates it from others in it's genre)

Currently reading Jojo's Bizarre Adventure and loving it.


----------



## Morfy

After watching the anime which easily made me top 5 after the first few eps I decided to pick up the manga of Shinsekai Yori.
Don't regret it one bit.
#1


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

One Punch Man is a pure pure blast but here is a really good gem


----------



## kirakishou

Multivariate said:


> What's a good mature manga for someone who's never read any manga before? I've watched some anime. Berserk was appreciated.


Try Vinland Saga, Cat Shit One, or just read this Levitating Tempura Shrimp: Oh No I've Got A ***** In My Armour! 
and read this for more Greekness Levitating Tempura Shrimp: Rock, Paper, Scissors, Jump.


----------



## Lycrester

My favorites change like the wind but I'm really into Gangsta and MPD Psycho.


----------



## Irene90

My favorite is Full Metal Alchemist.
Otherwise I like One Piece, Liar Game, Shingeki no Kyojin, Koe no Katachi, Skip Beat, Silver Spoon, Tower of God, The Gamer, Magi, in no particular order.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Initial D!


----------



## Lacy

*Shingeki No Kyojin* :love_heart:


----------



## voron

It's been ages since I've read an actual physical copy of any manga. I used to read them a lot in elementary school.

Though the most recent, an online manga, must be Bungou Stray Dogs and Attack on Titan + some works by Nakamura Asumiko but forgot the names


----------



## ann18

Definitely Attack on Titan!


----------



## Sava Saevus

UQ Holder


----------



## cybershocker455

My favorite is Fruits Basket.


----------



## Amphoteric

Oyasumi Punpun.


----------



## Ride

I am a HUGE Claymore fan!


----------



## LostWayfarer

Fair Tail, Full metal alchemist


----------



## atamagasuita

Shingeki no kyojin


----------

